# Making sheet metal roses



## JTisher

Not sure where to post this, but here goes.
1) Start out with a pattern  
You can also take apart fake flowers and use them as your pattern
2) transfer your pattern to the sheet metal of your choice. I recommend brass or copper they're easier to soften when they work harden. 
3) cut every thing out and carefully either sand or file all edges. Be careful the edges are very sharp until this is done.
4) drill the centers on all of your pieces for a snug fit on your stem. For the included pattern 4 gauge ground wire works well. The hole doesn't have to be perfectly centered just close.
5) slide all pieces onto the stem in the proper order, then starting at the end attach each piece with solder (hot glue works for aluminum)
                          ........Continued........


----------



## JTisher

*continue*

6)slide each piece up yo the one in front and solder each piece until all are soldered.
7) starting in the center bend up two opposing petals. bend them into a U shape so they interlock. continue bending petals up and making a curve to them working in a circle around the flower. After all the petals are formed use needle nose pliers to bend the tops of the outer petals out
8) solder on some leaves and it's finished 

Sorry if I forgot anything and for the pic quality
   Joe


----------



## jimofsanston

Looks like a real prickly rose there with all the sharp edges.


----------



## JTisher

The filing and sanding take longer than the rest of the construction. This one was just a cut up coke can posing for pictures. :wink:
   Joe


----------



## Displaced Canadian

Thank you for posting.


----------

